# Pottery Barn Halloween



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was just reading Pumpkinrot's blog & saw this posted:

http://www.potterybarn.com/search/r...-_-GlobalNav-_-Button&type-ahead-viewset=ecom

A bit pricey but beautiful pics & still fun to look at & steal ideas from!

I like this even though I have no need for it. I think I'll take 3 when they're only $118 each I can't afford NOT to buy several!! (just kidding)











I like this little bat too & it's not too expensive










These are super cute even though they're ridiculously priced too. Not sure if I'd buy these unless they were on sale:


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Love those little pumpkin lights and that bat!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lots of cool items at the site, although the prices are a bit out-of-hand. Maybe on sale...


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh man, I'm in trouble. There are a few things here that I love! I bought the skeleton hands drink dispenser last year and the quality was outstanding.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

If money were no object--many of those would be mine....Love the skeleton carriers.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

The vampire teeth drink dispenser cracks me up.











I like the idea of the beetles holding the serving dishes, too, and that wouldn't be too hard to make.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought the bat lantern last year and love it! Wish everything wasn't so expensive but I do like that beetle!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I love a lot of it, but its sooooo expensive!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

Omg! Love!



MERCURY GLASS SKULL http://www.potterybarn.com/products...NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-Sku_Top_Marketing_Rule-_-


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The 'walking dead' bowl jumped right out at me too RC.  But I gotta love my witches. Liking the clear glass of this punch bowl-








the condiment containers are cool -








this would be easy to replicate with some black burlap (if only I had the time)








and this would be ideal for my "Whine & Cheese Booffet"








doesn't matter what I like, I can't afford any of it 

hey, does anybody know where to get a 17x10 piece of slate?


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

The walking dead is on my want list. I wonder if it comes with the serving "bowl" however because it also mentions it holding a drink dispenser I think?
"Startling skeletons carry a dispenser, bucket or ice bucket."


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

OMG, $40 for a wooden sign I could make myself??? Are they nuts?!

I mean, they do have some beautiful things, but good grief! Everything on there is severely overpriced.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

stormygirl84 said:


> OMG, $40 for a wooden sign I could make myself??? Are they nuts?!
> 
> I mean, they do have some beautiful things, but good grief! Everything on there is severely overpriced.



Def! I am a terrible prop maker, but I could make that sign easily! LOL!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I've bought a LOT of their stuff from past Halloween's and they are really great quality. I mean, I know it's expensive, but my stuff is going to last for a very long time. Looks like I'm going to have get some more of their stuff this year since a lot of it looks really awesome.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

its a good thing pottery barn is so expensive otherwise i would buy everything. their prices keep me from shopping there.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so glad you posted the thread. I was looking through at the Pottery Barn stuff the other day and was going to start a thread, but I thought perhaps someone had already jumped on it.

Their Halloween decor is gorgeous. It is expensive, but I am always pleased with the quality of their merchandise. I may splurge on one item this year... Hmmmmm That is a tough choice to make. It's all beautiful!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Awesome, the hanging bat votive lanterns are back! I spotted those last year after they sold out. But their prices are ridiculous. I pay less than that for my posable skeletons!

One thing I have noticed is a lot of their stuff can easily be done DIY style with strong, stiff wire, paper mache and paint.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

boobear said:


> I've bought a LOT of their stuff from past Halloween's and they are really great quality. I mean, I know it's expensive, but my stuff is going to last for a very long time. Looks like I'm going to have get some more of their stuff this year since a lot of it looks really awesome.


We have a celebrity here, folks, with _that_ kind of cash...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

If I did a party every year it might be worth the splurge on a few things.

If you can get a catalog it's worth it. I'm sure you can sign up for it online. They've got beautiful pics with great ideas on decorating in general, not just Halloween. I'm surprised Martha Stewart was never associated with Pottery Barn, she seems like a PB kinda gal.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I am dying to own this, but don't want to pay for it.... goes with my décor perfectly.... 










In a perfect world, I need two and five would be even better.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> We have a celebrity here, folks, with _that_ kind of cash...


I really just have a lot of credit cards that are saved for my Halloween binges. And I do try to wait for a while to see if anything goes on sale. Sometimes I'm lucky.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

Serpentia said:


> I am dying to own this, but don't want to pay for it.... goes with my décor perfectly....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love that as well. Anything mercury looking makes me drool. I have only ever bought one thing from Pottery Barn- a crow light string last year. I had a coupon for it too...

Pottery Barn is my favorite. Their prices are not!


----------



## boneyard girl (Sep 9, 2012)

Ugh, that's gorgeous - I'm afraid to see how much it costs because I'm pretty sure I need this in my life, haha.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

hopefully some of it shows up at Target...might be a little cheaper there


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

boneyard girl said:


> Ugh, that's gorgeous - I'm afraid to see how much it costs because I'm pretty sure I need this in my life, haha.


It is $24.50 with FREE shipping. Not so bad!


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

I love, love, love Pottery Barn, but it is expensive! I try to catch stuff on sale or to snatch it up after the holiday on clearance for next year!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Still regret passing on those two cast iron crows that PB had last season. Don't seem them among the items offered this year.


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

My husband and I throw a Halloween party each year for the past 17 years. We're very selective about what we buy. Pottery Barn is expensive, but they have such a high level of quality. We've learned to save up for a splurge or two. Coupon codes also help, as do gift cards for birthdays and Christmas.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Their 2014 stuff is out! I was perusing Pumpkinrot's blog & he had a link so I gotta thank Pumpkinrot.

http://www.potterybarn.com/shop/accessories-decor/halloween-decor/?cm_type=gnav

I very rarely buy their stuff but I LOVE all of their catalogs. Whoever stages the catalog photos is very talented. Every time I see them I think "I wanna live in that Pottery Barn world where everything looks great & is always neat & clean & someone else pays for it all."


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I very rarely buy their stuff but I LOVE all of their catalogs. Whoever stages the catalog photos is very talented. Every time I see them I think "I wanna live in that Pottery Barn world where everything looks great & is always neat & clean & someone else pays for it all."


You and me both. 

In other news: SCREEEAAAAAAM! They don't seem to be offering the mercury glass skulls this year, so I cant replace my broken one!!!! AGGGGHHHHHHHH! I am seriously disappointed. 

OH well, I will salve my wounded feelings with a small mercury glass pumpkin. Which is only half the price of one of the skulls, but still.... I wanted those skulls DRAT IT.

Maybe they are going to get more stuff in.....? *hopes* 

I WANT that new ghost horse. I am not going to GET him, but I WANT him. Where would I store him? Got no clue, but still.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Serpentia said:


> In other news: SCREEEAAAAAAM! They don't seem to be offering the mercury glass skulls this year, so I cant replace my broken one!!!! AGGGGHHHHHHHH! I am seriously disappointed. OH well, I will salve my wounded feelings with a small mercury glass pumpkin. Which is only half the price of one of the skulls, but still.... I wanted those skulls DRAT IT.
> Maybe they are going to get more stuff in.....? *hopes*
> 
> I WANT that new ghost horse. I am not going to GET him, but I WANT him. Where would I store him? Got no clue, but still.


I know. For a few years in a row I loved and wanted their different appetizer plates (to use as wall decor), I finally decided to buy some this year and the only ones I see have swords?!?! LOL Ahhhhh I waited too long. Bumming. LOL

Ohhhhhh yes. I LOVE that horse. Can't buy that horse. But love it. haha


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Hilda said:


> I know. For a few years in a row I loved and wanted their different appetizer plates (to use as well decor), I finally decided to buy some this year and the only ones I see have swords?!?! LOL Ahhhhh I waited too long. Bumming. LOL
> 
> Ohhhhhh yes. I LOVE that horse. Can't buy that horse. But love it. haha


Can you imagine a grouping of about three of those horses, appropriately lit and artistically placed in a front yard? With the cool night breeze gently stirring their lights and draperies?!!! IT. WOULD. BE. AMAZING! 

Of course, I would never dare to leave then out all night for fear of theft, but imagine how cool that would be, a ghost horse herd!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

On a related note... Williams Sonoma is TEASING us! They have their Halloween subsections up, but no items listed. I am soooo jumping on those plates if they are listed this year. hahaha

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/shop/halloween/halloween-tabletop/?cm_type=lnav


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Hilda said:


> On a related note... Williams Sonoma is TEASING us! They have their Halloween subsections up, but no items listed. I am soooo jumping on those plates if they are listed this year. hahaha
> 
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/shop/halloween/halloween-tabletop/?cm_type=lnav


Are those the plates you are looking for? They are admittedly quite cool.

Bookmarking that site and I will keep my eye on it. Thanks for the link!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

i didn't even want the ghost horse until you put this amazing description in my head. AAAARGH! now i am going to drool over the thought of that. On another note, I'm crazy for the dragon drink dispenser stand and the dragon platter holder. I'm thinking they'd be so cool in a creepy Alice in Wonderland indoor setting as a Jabberwocky. Maybe a dark Sleeping Beauty theme...hmmm.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

c910andace said:


> i didn't even want the ghost horse until you put this amazing description in my head. AAAARGH! now i am going to drool over the thought of that. On another note, I'm crazy for the dragon drink dispenser stand and the dragon platter holder. I'm thinking they'd be so cool in a creepy Alice in Wonderland indoor setting as a Jabberwocky. Maybe a dark Sleeping Beauty theme...hmmm.


Now I am wondering if I could maybe MAKE a horse like that, if I hit up the Props forum for some tips. They don't look that complicated, TBH.

Agreed about the dragons, and I really want that alligator popcorn bowl. I don't even like alligators, but I want that bowl.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The dragon serving pieces are cool. I have their classic drink dispenser that is shown in the photo with the dragon beverage stand so know it will fit. Hmm. Have to think about it; it's a more specific themed piece and not necessarily halloween I guess. Would look great on a buffet table for a castle themed party. I also love the walking dead pieces from last year. If I were to get one of those I'd probably pick the skeletons with the bowl. Wouldn't want the bowl however. I wish they showed a photo of the stand from the top down. Wonder if it is designed to set a plate on top of it as a server that way. Did anyone per chance buy that piece last year? 

I'm hoping hubby will part with more of his Amex reward points for another gift card for use there (and Williams-Sonoma). That's what I said I wanted for our anniversay last year. Picked out a few kitchen items along with some nice halloween items. Every summer they sell some nice sealife serving pieces so between summer, christmas and halloween I can always find a few things I like. Actually if you were doing a pirates theme and throwing a party some of those summer items would look good on a buffet table for the party.in fact that alligator bowl they are showing for halloween mdse could be repurposed for summer. It also caught my eye and probably would get more use than the dragon server. Both pieces look kind of large to store away.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I love the ghost horse previously mentioned, and I am also digging this unique take on a vulture: http://www.potterybarn.com/products/halloween-faux-vulture/?pkey=challoween-decor&


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

At the moment, I have misplaced the photo I took... but over the winter I picked up the bottom of a Pottery Barn spider leg thing that holds a drink dispenser off ebay. I was really pleasantly surprised with how substantial and good looking it is. I have to see what options there are for a top now. 

I just wanted to share how happy I am with a PB item. (Now I have to find that picture, so this makes sense. LOL)


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Just a head's-up, I didn't even see these at first. How about these plain mercury glass globes? They light up. They are on sale, and I think they could even work year-round. I only have room for the small ones, but these are really pretty: 

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/mercury-lit-globe/?cm_src=AutoSchRel 

They even have a pic of them used for Halloween: 










IMO these would also even survive Christmas use. 

Or what about these? I am liking these too. Again, I only have room for small but I think next payday, two of the small ones might come to live here. In the right setting they would look much less nautical.










These can be found at http://www.potterybarn.com/products..._src=lanterns-lights||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_--_-
I like lights, what can I say? I'm like a little kid.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*I'm really liking those globes. I'm thinking they may have been a little less than responsible in posting pictures of outdoor displays for items that are designated as "indoor use only." *


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a few of the mercury globes and leave them out year round. Last year Horchow had the same ones during Christmas, just a tiny bit smaller for about half the price. Hard to believe. If I remember correctly, the large size was $25 or $29. I was so close to ordering more but waited too long and they sold out. Check back this year.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Halloween Scream said:


> Oh man, I'm in trouble. There are a few things here that I love! I bought the skeleton hands drink dispenser last year and the quality was outstanding.



I regret not buying that last year. It looked so awesome in the pictures. But my practical husband kept saying "Where would you store it/" in my head.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> I regret not buying that last year. It looked so awesome in the pictures. But my practical husband kept saying "Where would you store it/" in my head.


This is my problem with that ghost horse; I have no where to keep him. I would even like to try my hand at making one! I think I could make a prettier one than the Pottery Barn one, even. But where would I put the one I made, in the off-season? No real storage space sucks.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

I love the bat!! I love walking through Pottery Barn (until I see the price tags!!)


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Hilda said:


> On a related note... Williams Sonoma is TEASING us! They have their Halloween subsections up, but no items listed. I am soooo jumping on those plates if they are listed this year. hahaha
> 
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/shop/halloween/halloween-tabletop/?cm_type=lnav


sorry to hijack, but they added the skull place card holders on sale for 39.99....not sure if this is cheaper than last year


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

They typically have cool stuff just too expensive from what I've seen. I may be wrong.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I am dying to have them add more things to their Halloween offerings. Typically they will add a few more things in late July/early August right? They also have a few things in store that are not offered on the website. Anybody remember when they start putting up their in store displays?


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

c910andace said:


> I am dying to have them add more things to their Halloween offerings. Typically they will add a few more things in late July/early August right? They also have a few things in store that are not offered on the website. Anybody remember when they start putting up their in store displays?


I also look forward to the additions that they add to their Halloween decor.  I don't recall seeing much of their Halloween stuff in the stores- most of it is online only.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Last year or the year before i got this in store. I'm not sure if it was online but it's one of my favorites. I know there are a few owl lovers out there. 








Now, I am thinking of adding these.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

c910andace said:


> Now, I am thinking of adding these.
> View attachment 203460


Are those salad servers or spoons? Either way, I like them.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

They are salad servers.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm just waiting for a coupon code. I'm signed up on 2 of my email addresses and my husbands. Waiting, waiting, waiting.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

c910andace said:


> I'm just waiting for a coupon code. I'm signed up on 2 of my email addresses and my husbands. Waiting, waiting, waiting.


It can take a very long time to get the coupon code. I emailed their customer service that I had signed up, and told them I wanted to make a purchase asap using the promo code. They responded quickly, and adjusted my order so I didn't have to wait for the emailed code.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you boobird!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

More stuffs added!:

http://www.potterybarn.com/shop/accessories-decor/halloween-decor/?cm_type=gnav 

You know what I want is one of those hanging Curiosity Cages. I want to put one of my fashion dolls in it, hands on the bars all "please let me out!" 

Yet so superstitious am I, that I fear angering them! Dolls are Big Magic.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok for some reason I am not allowed to send pix from my phone, so the official pic will have to suffice. 

I am still brokenhearted over the destruction of my mercury glass skull from last year. And as of now he's still not part of this year's offerings, so I salved my wounded feelings with a small one of these: 










I am pleased to report that unlike the skull, which was made of eggshell-thin glass, the pumpkin's glass wall is about 1/8" thick. It is heavy and sturdy and I feel it will be part of my display for years to come. I really like it..... I just want my skull back.  

Shipping was lightning fast and completely free.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

REALLY WANT THESE, but they need to not be $40.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Serpentia said:


> More stuffs added!:
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/shop/accessories-decor/halloween-decor/?cm_type=gnav
> 
> ...


Those curiosity cages are cool and not too expensive ($19.50). Love those owl salad servers that c910andace mentioned above too! The alligator serving bowl would be great if you're doing a New Orleans voodoo party.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

THE PHONE GODS HAVE RELENTED! Here is a pic of my little pumpkin. This one belongs to me.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Serpentia ~ I love your mercury glass pumpkin!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Serpentia said:


> THE PHONE GODS HAVE RELENTED! Here is a pic of my little pumpkin. This one belongs to me.


Is that a real or flameless candle inside? So pretty.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Silly wabbit, do real candles burn inside what amounts to a bell-jar?


----------



## Pumpkinslover1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Love the pumpkin lights but not the price, ouch!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Pumpkinslover1 said:


> Love the pumpkin lights but not the price, ouch!


Those lights are truly Everything, but the day I pay $40 for a string of lights [I always round up, its a habit], you'll know I have finally went stark raving mad. And this is a ten-light strand! I expect at least 50 lights on the strand for that kind of money! 

What I will do though, is keep my eye open for a Clearance sale later on.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Serpentia said:


> Silly wabbit, do real candles burn inside what amounts to a bell-jar?


oh my...This wabbit is sleep deprived!!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Pottery Barn Kids is up if anybody wants to check it out. They have the bat chandelier again.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Some of the Halloween items are on sale on the PB website. Mercury pumpkind, Mr. Bones, rubber snakes and the Vulture to name a few.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I ordered the walking dead serve stand with bowl and received them today and all I can say is it's AWESOME!!! If anyone is thinking about getting it you should! Super big & great quality!!! Haven't taken pics of mine but I'm attaching the one from the website!! Love love love!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've eyed this piece too. So glad you really like it. When you post photos, can you show it from the top down? Did you get it with the ice bucket/vase? I'd order it without if I decided to get it and am wondering whether you could set something like an 8-inch or bigger plate on top and use the plate as an appetizer server. 

Well congrats on the piece. It's such a unique and fun design.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi GOS! I will take pics tomorrow! I did buy the glass vase too but I will try to set a plate on it to see if your idea works! Thanks!!!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I LOVE the bat wine glasses and the bat chandelier (from PBkids). Maybe I could make the chandelier and add some crystals to it...


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I purchased the walking dead stand as well and it is truly stunning. I have the condiment set on it's way. Today I received the skull crest flag, I snatched it up when it went on sale. I can take a picture of the bat wineglasses in person, I ordered 2. 

My birthday is in September, my husband gifted me early this year!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

gloomycatt said:


> I LOVE the bat wine glasses and the bat chandelier (from PBkids). Maybe I could make the chandelier and add some crystals to it...


I found a few tutorials for the bat chandelier.
http://jenikaslensblog.com/anatomy-of-a-halloween-party
http://www.mypapercrane.com/blog/2012/09/how-to-tuesday-hanging-bat-chandelier/


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

c910andace said:


> I purchased the walking dead stand as well and it is truly stunning. I have the condiment set on it's way. Today I received the skull crest flag, I snatched it up when it went on sale. I can take a picture of the bat wineglasses in person, I ordered 2.
> 
> My birthday is in September, my husband gifted me early this year!


Real pictures? Yes please!!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Duplicate post oops


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Hilda said:


> I know. For a few years in a row I loved and wanted their different appetizer plates (to use as wall decor), I finally decided to buy some this year and the only ones I see have swords?!?! LOL Ahhhhh I waited too long. Bumming. LOL


HEY HILDA are these the plates?! 










If so they have 'em on Williams Sonoma, here's the linky:

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/halloween-medallion-plates/?pkey=challoween& 

I admit to their awesomeness.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

They also have these: 










Also cool, but not as cool as the first ones IMO.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Egads, HOW COOL ARE THESE LIGHTS?! Where is a sale when you need one.....


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

HOW SWEET IS THIS GIANT CAT, I want him immediately!!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

gloomycatt said:


> Real pictures? Yes please!!


Here they are.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Serpentia- those lights and that cat are awesome! I like the oval plates the best and it looks like they're dishwasher safe too. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Those are gorgeous!!! Thanks for the real pictures


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> I am dying to own this, but don't want to pay for it.... goes with my décor perfectly....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how much they are, but there are liquor bottles shaped like a skull, you could do your won mercury treatment to one and get an alt. version of this lighted skull.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

The pictures posted upside down. They were right side up on my ipad! Those bats are just more comfortable upside down.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Serpentia said:


> HEY HILDA are these the plates?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhhh YES PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

c910andace, pictures upside down? Everything looks fine to me. Those bat wine glasses are gorgeous. Just need some blood red wine to drink from them.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Oooo I love that plate set! Those are awesome.


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

I saw the walking dead piece at PB last year and. LOVE It. I walked by it 3-4 times tempting myself and finally left the store before whipping out my debit card. Went to lunch and kept thinking of that piece and headed back to PB to pick it up. To my dismay, they were now all gone/sold-out... When I saw it this time sprung I immediate made the buy. The piece is beautifully detailed and made to last - a real work of art. It also came with the glass bowl shown on the prior posted pictures - which can be used to hold a couple bottles of wine/spirits or food.

Also really liked the skeleton hands drink dispenser holder that PB had a couple years ago. Waited for them to bring it beck but haven't seen it. I've actually seen that piece up for sale on ebay for 2x the original cost.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Tzaddi93 said:


> I saw the walking dead piece at PB last year and. LOVE It. I walked by it 3-4 times tempting myself and finally left the store before whipping out my debit card. Went to lunch and kept thinking of that piece and headed back to PB to pick it up. To my dismay, they were now all gone/sold-out... When I saw it this time sprung I immediate made the buy. The piece is beautifully detailed and made to last - a real work of art. It also came with the glass bowl shown on the prior posted pictures - which can be used to hold a couple bottles of wine/spirits or food.
> 
> Also really liked the skeleton hands drink dispenser holder that PB had a couple years ago. Waited for them to bring it beck but haven't seen it. I've actually seen that piece up for sale on ebay for 2x the original cost.


I agree, it is a really beautiful piece. The scale of the skeletons and the detail is stunning. I got a 20% off code and got the condiment set as well. I missed the skeleton hands drink dispenser the year that it was more silver. I have the skeleton serve hands and a 2 piece bone spreader set from 2010, all silver. I picked up the skeleton head last year and love it. I need a bigger house now!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

a_granger said:


> I don't know how much they are, but there are liquor bottles shaped like a skull, you could do your won mercury treatment to one and get an alt. version of this lighted skull.


I vaguely remember big lots having a mercury skull last year. I'm sure it wasn't of the same quality but I don't think the face was that bad.


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Cloe said:


> I vaguely remember big lots having a mercury skull last year. I'm sure it wasn't of the same quality but I don't think the face was that bad.


I bought 2 of these last year form big lots - I think they were about $6 each. Not bad looking IMHO - but not as nice as PB's. There's a plastic bottom on the ones from big lots, I temporarily removed the bottom plastic tab and inserted a frameless candle. Looked great. Haven't made my trip back there yet to see if they have these again this year.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

GOS I haven't forgotten the pics I will try to post them tonight!

I'm glad several of you all have gotten the walking dead piece it's so amazing!! You all are tempting me on the condiment one!!! I did get the skeleton hand holder when they had it for sale and I love it! When they had the vampire one I didn't like it and now that it's gone I want it!!! Lol hoping they get it back in stock!!! Does 
anyone have it so you can tell me if it's worth the money just in case it comes back? Thanks!!!!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I saw the vampire teeth drink dispenser stand on eBay for $169.99. That is without the dispenser. Too much for me but I thought I'd let you know. 



Spookybella977 said:


> GOS I haven't forgotten the pics I will try to post them tonight!
> 
> I'm glad several of you all have gotten the walking dead piece it's so amazing!! You all are tempting me on the condiment one!!! I did get the skeleton hand holder when they had it for sale and I love it! When they had the vampire one I didn't like it and now that it's gone I want it!!! Lol hoping they get it back in stock!!! Does
> anyone have it so you can tell me if it's worth the money just in case it comes back? Thanks!!!!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

On another note, I received the chemistry set stand with the 2 vases. It's pretty awesome. I had to order it 3 times. They cancelled my first 2 orders. It is so cool!!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

a_granger said:


> I don't know how much they are, but there are liquor bottles shaped like a skull, you could do your won mercury treatment to one and get an alt. version of this lighted skull.



Crystal Head Vodka. About $50 for the big bottles and $10 for the minis. 
Amazon has some options if you are just looking for skull bottles. http://www.amazon.com/Allures-Illus...subst_k_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0R45HQAWEF19E6V01PEH


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

C910 Thanks! I saw the ebay listing too and it was too much $$$ but I was able to find one for $99 and I couldn't resist! It still feels expensive without the glass dispenser but I had my heart set on it! I'm glad you got the chemistry set!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

More mercury glass LED pumpkins at the Lakeside Collection:

http://www.lakeside.com/For-the-Hom...-Decor//prod1080303.jmp?fm=search&categoryId=


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Mercury glass skulls at Homedecorators.com - $19

http://m.homedecorators.com/h5/pdp?path=/P/Mercury_Glass_Skull/10/270/


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Didn't get a chance to post this earlier, but my store did a Halloween decorating/entertaining class today. I believe most other stores are doing their class tomorrow (Sunday), but my store is closed on Sundays. It was not quite as good as I hoped... the class leader basically just walked the 3 of us around the store to each fall/halloween display and talked about the products. Occasionally she'd offer a tip, but nothing I hadn't heard or seen a thousand times over. The one really nice thing though is at the end I got a 10% off coupon. The coupon has to be used the day of the class and only is good for halloween stuff. Came in handy for me though because I had a gift card to burn.

I've never actually been in the store to see their halloween stuff before so there were things that looked nicer in person than I expected. I picked up the little skelly holding the two condiment bowls, a hanging bat candle holder and a skull hand martini glass. 

I have to comment that while a lot of their stuff is fantastic quality, their prices really can be ridiculous. They have a pose n stay skelly for $80 and that's the sale price!!! The class leader said they fly out of the store. Seriously? I inspected it closely and it's the exact same one I got at walgreens 2 years ago for $30. Another ridiculous one is the tombstone chalkboard for $119. Nothing special about it. It's only a bit larger than the one Target sells for under $15. I laugh to myself thinking about these people thinking they're getting this fancy Pottery Barn skeleton and they're walking out with the same one they can buy at their local drug store. Pottery Barn also sells bundles of twigs, but at least those were only $12.50. I'll pass on the designer twigs and just grab some from my backyard, thanks.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I eat that Pottery Barn lifestyle up with a chilled silver spoon. I AM GUILTY! Though I try to temper my purchases with some sense. I own the Walking Dead condiment set (spectacular in real life, the website does NOT do it justice) a few bat lanterns and some skeleton martini glasses bought after 3 years of coveting. I just cannot jump on the Mr. Bones bandwagon but I did succumb to those chalkboard tombstones...with a 20% coupon and a gift card. I laughed when I saw them and told my Dad (partner in crime), we can make them for pennies! Then I got busy with school and homework for 2 kids and a hectic social life and realized that I had better snatch them up. My Dad lives in another state!

I commend you on your discerning taste, I laugh with you on the absurd mark-ups but then I still click add to cart. I have it bad. I still regret not buying the Mural from 2008 I think it was and the cauldron punch bowl last year.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

c910andace said:


> I eat that Pottery Barn lifestyle up with a chilled silver spoon. I AM GUILTY! Though I try to temper my purchases with some sense. I own the Walking Dead condiment set (spectacular in real life, the website does NOT do it justice) a few bat lanterns and some skeleton martini glasses bought after 3 years of coveting. I just cannot jump on the Mr. Bones bandwagon but I did succumb to those chalkboard tombstones...with a 20% coupon and a gift card. I laughed when I saw them and told my Dad (partner in crime), we can make them for pennies! Then I got busy with school and homework for 2 kids and a hectic social life and realized that I had better snatch them up. My Dad lives in another state!
> 
> I commend you on your discerning taste, I laugh with you on the absurd mark-ups but then I still click add to cart. I have it bad. I still regret not buying the Mural from 2008 I think it was and the cauldron punch bowl last year.
> View attachment 217149
> View attachment 217150


Dam now I want that mural too! Don't get me wrong I love the Pottery Barn stuff and they have plenty of unique and high quality items that are absolutely worth it. I'm just glad I am familiar enough with what other stores carry so I know when it's an awful deal, i.e. Mr. Bones.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi! Would anyone happen to have a coupon code for pottery barn?? Thanks!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Unfortunately, the only coupons they've sent me this month are for Pottery Barn Kids.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks ooojen! I've had no luck either and I really want to place an order, if I could at least get free shipping i'd be happy lol! I will wait it out a bit hopefully something will come up!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

If you go onto their website, a window pops up offering 10% off your next order if you join their email list. If you don't see the window, try clearing your cache or opening their page in a different brand of browser. (chrome if you are using explorer for example)

I bought the walking dead serve bowl stand and I'm really not in love with it. I think I might get more use out of the condiment stand, but I'm not super taken by that one either. I can't believe the price on those tombstone chalkboards! 

The same year they had that haunted house backdrop, they had a gorgeous one of a cemetery gate with tombstones off in the distance. I was so poor that year and have wished ever since that it was mine!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Dustin2Dust, can you explain further? Is it that you think they will be too holiday specific for your use?


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Dustin2Dust, can you explain further? Is it that you think they will be too holiday specific for your use?


HA! No. It's Halloween year round at my house, especially in my kitchen! I'm just not taken with the design and with all the Halloween offerings being somewhat mediocre this year, I think I'm getting excited and buying a few things that I wouldn't think were as great if I had better designs to choose from. That and I have a Dept 56 devil cider server as well as the punch bowl and stand that is pictured in the mural background photo and I don't know that I'd get as much use out of another drink holder as I would a condiment holder. I like my Halloween items to serve a purpose and have use all year round if I can work them into everyday needs. I also wonder how much is me spending because I can this year after a few years past where I couldn't get everything that I liked. If only I had more money in 2008!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Dustin I'm going to try the email sign up for the 10%! I checked on the condiment set and it says no longer available


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Spookybella977 said:


> Dustin I'm going to try the email sign up for the 10%! I checked on the condiment set and it says no longer available


I know, I saw that too!  It's so hard to guess what they are going to run out of and what is going to end up on sale in a week. I guess that is what I get for being all wishy washy about it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Right now there's 30% off Halloween decor, with free shipping on many items. No code is needed. That's better, but some of the best stuff is gone, as mentioned above. I'd like some skeleton hand martini glasses and/or bird's foot flutes, but even at 30% off it would be pretty pricey to get enough for a party.
I really like the skeleton hands and vampire teeth drink dispenser stands from years gone by, but this year's dragon...um...he looks like he's...shall we say, "attempting to have relations" with the glass drink dispenser.
.
Spookybella-- I tried to send you a heads-up via PM in case you didn't come back to the thread right away...but you're inbox is full. I hope you get the 30% if you do decide to order.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was just on their site and they are saying 20% off plus free shipping. A typo or did they change the percentage? I thought I was on their email list but haven't received anything.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I ordered a couple of the glasses right away as area props/decor (DD is going to be my fortune teller, and her area has some bird-foot candle holders, so I got her a flute even though she's too young for Champagne.) Anyway, things at that time were listed 30% off, and that's what they gave me, plus free shipping.
It did say, "Today Only", so maybe the deal changed after midnight.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ooojen thanks for the heads up! I had no idea my inbox was full! I didn't make it on time for the 30% off but I'm glad you did! I did get the skeleton hand dispenser and this year I bought the vampire one on ebay so I overpaid but I really wanted it! What I need is one of those glass dispensers!


----------

